# Aches and Pains...



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you, but it only takes me a couple of hours in the shop before my back starts aching. I have the pre-requisit comfortable shoes and matting on the floor. I take care to find a comfortable position to do long, tedious tasks. But no matter what, after a couple of hours I start aching and have to stop to stretch and walk around for a while. I'm 6'4" so maybe this has something to do with it, I don't know. And I'm older now, but it's always been an issue.

I was just curious if any of you out there had the same problems like back aches, neck aches, knee or leg aching/fatigue and if so, have you developed any tricks along the way to counter them. Special exercises maybe, or little tricks for doing different tasks. Have you got thoughts about the height of equipment, tables, etc. Do you limit your shop time, etc? Even what ointments and stuff you think might work better then others to relieve the aches.

Well, I've read numerous articles about working comfortably but I thought this was something most of us must go through and that it might be a useful topic to hear about right from the horses mouth (so to speak). It would be great to hear some comments

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you checked the hight of your workbench/working areas? Perhaps they are too low.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC is right, you're 6'4" and the benches in your shop were probably designed for a shorter individual. I know many people aren't fans of chiropractors but back adjustments help me out (although I'm not 6'4"). You can also lift weights and isolate the back muscles to help strengthen your back.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and they say that to improve backaches you have to strengthen your stomach muscles.

For me, it is my feet that ache. We just have a cement floor so far with no mats but I do wear spongy-bottomed shoes to provide that cushion for me feet.

Here's an exercise that I do to stretch out my back: lean over at waist and relax as much as possible, letting your arms and head dangle, letting the upper body be stretched out by gravity. Then I start taking deep inhales trying to .. hmm how to describe this… I inhale to my hips and then with the next breath, I inhale at the next vertebrae and so on up my spine with each breath. With this strategy, the ribcage is expanded, the spine is extended and is "re-aligned". On most days I can inhale the stretch right up to my neck. Some days it stops just short of my neck and I can feel the weight/tension there. So I have to do this several times in the day to totally get relaxed and my back stretched out. It really helps me.


----------



## PhilosopherSteve (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like you describing breathing exercises for Tai Chi Debbie. I did that for a while and the stretches and breathing are great.

Most would say I'm probably not that old yet, but I still get sore when I'm in the shop all day (usually on the weekends). Concrete floors, even with some of the mats, usually give me sore feet. I find that my legs stiffen up too when standing and doing repetive work.

A couple of things I try to do: 
1. stop and walk around a bit if I start getting sore. Gets the blood flowing back around the body. If your up for it, run a bit, do jumping jacks, push ups, something like that. 
2. Try sitting for a while, that changes the position, gets me off my feet.
3. Stretch a lot. If your chopping mortises, do a quick 30 second stretch between each mortise. Basically, don't wait to get sore and then stretch.

I find that numerous short breaks help my concentration too. The last thing we need is for our focus to waver when running boards past an uncaring table saw blade.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Same problems here, but I'm just 5'8". I think it is more about just having a bad back. It's a real problem for me because this is my living. I end up working shorter days, but seven days a week. I just getting old and worn out!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mine is weight. I have put down rubber mats over most of the floor. I bought 2 sets of 10 X 10 rubber mats that are used in horse stalls from a farm supply. They have interlocking edges to lock them together. So the center of the floor is all rubber. The sides where the tools are, are on cement.. I've also put mats in front of the workbench.

But it still pains. I try not to stay in anyone place too long. I was cutting 1/4" off of some small pegs at the toy woodworking group on Wed. and i was leaned over a saw for an hour and I noticed my back getting tight. So I stopped, moved around sat down. and then worked in shorted bursts.

Getting old is not fun.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Those anti-fatigue mats are great. You also need to have work surfaces at the right hight to minimize bending… also in addition to your abs, your hamstrings really affect your back. Stretching those (like a few sets of 10 second toe-touches, hurdlers stretch, etc..) before, during and/or after work is a good idea.


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

Once I put mats down things got a lot better. Main thing for me is to not stay in one place to long. If I have a lot of cuts to do over and over again instead of staging everything where I can reach it without moving my feet, I stage it so I have to take a couple of steps to reach it.

Getting old is not for sissy's!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I had developed a bone spur on my left heel and read that it was caused by standing on concrete floors. I had been doing a lot of turning on the lathe that year without any mat. I have since made it a point to stand on a rubber mat, especially when using my lathe, because it is the one machine that I can spend hours just standing in front of. My tablesaw and planer are machines that I usually move around more when using. After spending a lot of time in my shop and since I'm a diabetic, I find my feet ache more than any other part of me. I'm 5' 8", too.


----------



## MountainDrew (Mar 29, 2007)

The best mats to get are the ones for the restaurant industry. I "came across" a few of these babies when a bar down the street shut down. I climb telephone poles for a living and coming into my shop at the end of the day, my feet and back never felt better after using those mats.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I just bought a *really thick* mat that is for camping. It is really nice.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I have reverted to chemistry… I sometimes pre-empt a busy day by getting amped up on ibuoprofin in advance and I relly like my Merrill shoes.

Drew


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

What a great topic. I have notice that the more I sit during the week, the more I ache in the shop. I have taken up walking for about 30 minutes a couple times a day, nothing stressful, just get out and move a little bit. Over the years, all the injuries I suffered in my days in the army are catching up with me, my shoulders are trashed, hips are achy, knees and feet are bad. (did a lot of walking and jumping out of perfectly good airplanes  Drew is correct, if chonic ache is becoming a problem, try using "Tylenol, Motrin, and Aleve" but do not take the same one all the time. I learned this in the Army, Tylenol especially will build up and damage your liver. I will rotate them every week.


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm 6'3" myself so I know what you mean. I've also noticed that I'd get pretty sore and achy after a couple of hours of doing the same thing. Personally, I think that the key is to move around every so often, with the "so often" being a function of the intensity required by the task at hand. More intensity, more often. I make it a point to do as much as possible seated, too, otherwise I'd probably end up looking like Quasimodo from hunching over my bench all the time. All of the other mat and stretching suggestions are great, too, and will make things even more comfortable and, by extension, will result in better work. As to the getting older problem, I'll have to wait and see how that pans out. I'm only 57.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm laughing at "jumping out of perfectly good airplanes" hehehee

I rarely take the "chemistry" route but I'll tuck away that piece of advice re: rotating brands.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Chip
I looked at this thread the first day, but never got around to commenting.
I'm 5' 11" & I found out that raising my tools helps. 
My wood lathe measures 47" at the lathe center.
My router table is 41" high.
I recently got a new band saw, & plan on raising it also. I was sawing something the other day, & I started feeling uncomfortable between the shoulder blades.
I found out that when I'm at my lathe, or standing in one place for awhile, that resting one foot on about a 4" to 6" block or stool, & shifting from one foot to another helps relieve the strain.
I've just recovered from Plantar Fascia that lasted 2 years, & is very painful. It causes a sharp pain in the heel. To overcome this I do a stretching exercise as soon as I get out of bed. What you do is stretch my Achilles tendon. Cats & dogs always stretch, so why can't we humans do the same thing. Sometimes I think stretching is much better than some of the exercises we do.

Here's a story for you. I worked in a Diesel rebuilding shop over 50 years ago. The building had floor heat, & was uninsulated cinder block. They had to set the floor temp to 120 degrees to keep the place warm.

*Since then I've not had cold feet. LOL*


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the informative posts.

Sounds like stretching regularly, staying mobile, having good padding/shoes, and having equipment and tables at the proper height will keep aches and pains to a minimum.

I really appreciate everyone's input. Thanks again!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I will walk into the TV room, grab a root beer and watch old This Old House episodes or DIY or something like that for as long as it takes to drink the root beer. Can't just relax, Have to get that education.
For me, frequent breaks help.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Lots of good recommendations here- and I do all of them, but I'll still get sore if I do too much of anything- we all do. The nice thing about making small things- like band saw boxes- is that you are always doing something different, and staying on one task for a long time is not likely. When I'm making nested boxes I'll sometimes spend too long at one task- I'm not too bright sometimes.
For a good break I'll go to the computer and process some photos or check into some groups- that is always fun.
My biggest problem is finger joints. I have a couple that are nasty with arthritis- probably from hand sanding so much. I take a couple of Advil every morning, and that helps. Any other suggestions?
One other question: if you knew then what you know now- about the effects of your actions on your body later (like jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, playing tennis, or sanding for 3 hours at a time) would you still do it? I would. After all- I want this body to wear out, not rust out.


----------



## Woodwayze (Mar 20, 2007)

I never jumped out of any airplanes Donna, but I did have a hammock collapse under me one night, while I was sleeping aboard on of Her Majesty's Ships. I had back problems ever since, and it don't not never get no better, no way!

Added to the exercises which are good, I think Chip needs higher workbenches.

The tip I had was to stand upright, and extend the fingers down the thighs. The benchtop should be level with the knuckles of the fist. But hey, some of us have longer arms than the norm, however tall we are. The fact is, the moment I raised my bench by 4" it was a revelation.

So I hope that all helps Chip.

John (UK)


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Have any of you ever heard of Z coil shoes.I went to them about a year ago boy what a difference on everything from the back to knees etc.They are kind of funny looking shoes with a coil spring on the heal and tend to catch extension cords but I am in the shop all day and can't say enough good about how much they help.I think there web site is www.zcoil.com but you can google it to find a local retailer.There expensive but well worth it
Scott


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Chip;
I have found that whenever I start getting achy towards the end of the day, one of the most relaxing things I can do is head out to the backyard wood lot, grab a maul and start splitting some wood for an hour or so. Nothing relieves stress and aches for me like splitting some wood.

I don't know what you think of the Proverbs, but Proverbs 16:25 says: "*Pleasant words are a honeycomb, Sweet to the soul and healing to the bones*." NASB I start every day with a form of meditation which I have been doing for some years now, and during this time I speak those 'pleasant words' into my body and so my body comes into line with the good words I speak to it. During the day while working in the woods or in the shop, I also am giving thanks! Some may not understand what I am describing here and so be it; but I only know that for myself this works and has worked over many….many years. David also said in Psalms 22:17 "*I can count all my bones. They look, they stare at me;*" NASB In the Hebrew one way of saying this is: 'I 'speak'-'tell' all my bones-body and they 'consider'-'take heed' to all I say;" I have learned that my body does not rule over me, but that as I think good thoughts toward my body….so I am full of health. Works for me!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know Dennis M. was complaining the other day about his back and how it hurt, I can empathize certainly, but don't let it go. If you have a ruptured disc or something worse they can relieve the pain before it gets worse with injections of steroids and other meds. It did'nt help me of course because my disc was crushed and arthritic. So anything they would to would make it worse. Maybe specialize in your art more or other things you do so well where you don't have to bust your tail. And I've seen some beautiful work you've done Dennis that does'nt require a lot of back strain. Just a carring bro. Goes for you to Chip. jockmike


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Mike…a ray of hope. Guess I will go see the docktor.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I just got back and doc says I've got arthritis…guess I'll adapt.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

at least you know what the problem is - that's a good thing. 
"Adapt" and take care of yourself!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah! those Ritus brothers, what a pain in my neck.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

What did he tell you to do for it Dennis? Exercise, meds?

Am I the only one in here that thinks Frank is super human? Frank, I gotta tell ya, that is wondeful but, with all due respect, that is the last thing I think I could do at the end of a full day in the shop. Bless you Frank.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

super human / guru… that's our Frank!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep Exercise, meds. What I really wanted to hear is that I can keep working. I don't have to worry so much about long term damage…just work smarter. Which in my case is borrowing my parents spliter when it comes time to get the winter wood ready. I do know I need a good healthy spiritual attitude. It would be real easy to just fall into sickness. I don't want to go there.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm posting a bit late too. I had a similar incident to the hammock episode. I hit an ice patch while skiing once. I was wearing a waste pack with a full water bottle in it. All my weight plus about 20 mph of momentum was thrust onto my lower lumbar region as I smacked the slope… I was fresh out of school and had that stupid 'cast iron' mentality and never went to the doc… Now after many trips to the doc and chiropractors, the only thing I'm left with is a curved spine and major pain in the area. I'm a dumb person sometimes… I can really feel it after a full day on the concrete floor.

Chip, keep takin' those breaks to check the activity on LJ.com It's a good thing. Dennis, I'm glad you were up to visiting he doc and I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis. It sounds like you've gotten some good ideas (and so have I) from this thread, though. I hope your condition improves with time and attention.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been seeing a chiropractor for years (trying to avoid a family history of back surgery). The funny thing is that I've been "adjusting better" since I started working days doing home reno, than my years sitting at a desk and being a DIY weekend warrior.

It's still impossible for me to get out of bed in the morning, what with my limbs all tight and all (hands especially), but once I get moving, I'm doing way better than all those 40+ hour weeks at the computer.

I think Nostradamus had it right - encouraging people to get out of bed, move and breathe some fresh air, rather than sequester themselves indoors and die of the plague!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, and I meant to add, there was a great article in one of the woodworking mags talking about specific heights for specific tasks.

essentially "power work" running boards through the table saw for insance should be done at almost waist level, so you can put your body into it.

finesse work - using a lathe for example, should be done at elbow level, closer to the eye so you can have more control, without the need to bend over… There were three zones, but this is all I remember - essentially that my lathe is too low for me (being 6' tall)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Scott: I don't know if you are aware but Someone has an web index of all woodworking magazines.

Do a google search for woodworking magazine index (or something like that)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Scott The address for web indexes


----------

